# Recommendations for Protector



## homebuiler (Mar 13, 2005)

I just bought a house and the deck needs to be restored. It hasen't been treated for awhile. What are some good wood treatment to go over it with?


----------



## Dani (May 6, 2005)

Depending on how bad your deck is and what look you are trying to achieve, you have a couple options.
The first and easiest is to rent a pressure washer and really clean that deck off good. You would be amazed at how good your deck can look from a pressure wash! When you're done, let it dry thoroughly then treat it with a good oil base treatment. Oil base will last longer than a water base treatment.

Your other option is to use a cleaner like the Behr 15-minute cleaner. It's really caustic and you need a LOT of care when using it, but it does an excellent job of cleaning and preserving your deck. Don't let the name fool you-it will take a full afternoon or more depending on the size of your deck to do a full cleaning, but it will add fresh life to an old deck.


----------



## george (May 10, 2005)

I'd go with the power wash and then a spray protectant, like the kind used for boat decks.


----------



## The Gingerbread Man (Dec 1, 2005)

Whatever you do.  READ THE DIRECTIONS ON THE CAN
Too many time I go to a home where the homeowner has just refinished their deck an it is sticky. They ask me what to do about it and state that they would never use that product again. My first question is  "Did you read and follow the directions on the can?" Most if not all say they thought more would be better and it will soak in and dry. not


----------

